
Austria today gets its first crypto exchange. (German) - jakkse
https://www.trendingtopics.at/bitpanda-global-exchange-launch/
======
ENadyr
Given the digital nature of crypto, do we need a crypto exchange in every
country? Does it just make it easier to transfer to/from different payment
providers?

